

23 fascinating diagrams reveal how to negotiate with people around the world - hunglee2
http://uk.businessinsider.com/how-to-negotiate-around-the-world-2015-8

======
chillacy
Is this a joke? Some of these are so stereotypical, and there isn't much
context in this article at all to actually support them.

